# Misplacing tools



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Are there tools that you just can't seem to find when you need them? Recently I just can't seem to keep up with my adapter for my Sherlock GT pole. I use it when switching to the 18 and for the sander head. I must have lost an hour on my last job just walking from room to room looking for it, and finally had to finish out the job with an old threaded pole.:icon_sad:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I couldn't tell you how many time I have miss placed tools and bought new ones just to find them at the end of the day right where I put them.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nail sets seem to easily disappear on me. I need to get some of those bright colored ones.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Nail sets seem to easily disappear on me. I need to get some of those bright colored ones.


Or work behind better carpenters....:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine is shark pry bars and utility knives. I had to spring for another bar yesterday. Can't wait until we're all moved into the new shop, since we've got stuff scattered among three locations. When we do, we'll probably find that we have 10 shark bars and 25 utility knives.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

When I have some and I think about it I'll spray my stuff with a streak of caution yellow. It makes ur knife and five way and stuff at least stand out a bit were u to set it down somewhere. Them tools come camouflaged to a new construction environment.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

harmonicarocks said:


> Are there tools that you just can't seem to find when you need them? Recently I just can't seem to keep up with my adapter for my Sherlock GT pole. I use it when switching to the 18 and for the sander head. I must have lost an hour on my last job just walking from room to room looking for it, and finally had to finish out the job with an old threaded pole.:icon_sad:


I've done that. Eventually I'll find it neatly tucked inside the handle where it belongs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I couldn't tell you how many time I have miss placed tools and bought new ones just to find them at the end of the day right where I put them.[/QUOTE
> 
> and THAT is the proven method of finding anything you have lost.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

my translucent wallpaper smoother is forever hiding in plain sight from me - I had to name it ******.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> When I have some and I think about it I'll spray my stuff with a streak of caution yellow. It makes ur knife and five way and stuff at least stand out a bit were u to set it down somewhere. Them tools come camouflaged to a new construction environment.


Sorry, Oden, you'll have to pick a different color, I've been using that for years. I don't want you wandering off with my stuff.:jester:


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

It makes me mad thinking about all the money I spent on tools I needed that I couldn't find... But now I have 5 of everything and more than I need so I never have to look too hard. I found a 5n1 in the yard last week doing spring cleaning. Must of fell out when I was shoveling...smh.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine seems to be my 5n1. And it seems like you always lose the NEW one too!  Also, it's technically not a tool, but I misplace my dam sunglasses too.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes! Sunglasses and 5-1's. Also I can't buy the little Bluetooth earphones cuz I lose them fast too. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

harmonicarocks said:


> Recently I just can't seem to keep up with my adapter for my Sherlock GT pole. I use it when switching to the 18 and for the sander head.


Harmonicarocks - 

First question is why you aren't using Wooster's GT compatible 18" roller frames and sanders?? :whistling2:

If you have a favorite tool that isn't a Wooster and you want to make it compatible with Wooster's GT extension poles, put some epoxy on the threads of an GT Adapter and thread it into the tool. Your local Wooster dealer can get additional adapters (Wooster #R042).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Many years ago I was working for a repeat customer and had set up my paint station in his basement. Lo and behold there was a ladder I had been missing for about 1 1/2 years.

And no, the thought didn't even pass through my head that it got there by any other means than my forgetfulness. I didn't even tell him, he wasn't the type of guy who would have know what a ladder was


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Harmonicarocks -
> 
> First question is why you aren't using Wooster's GT compatible 18" roller frames and sanders?? :whistling2:
> 
> If you have a favorite tool that isn't a Wooster and you want to make it compatible with Wooster's GT extension poles, put some epoxy on the threads of an GT Adapter and thread it into the tool. Your local Wooster dealer can get additional adapters (Wooster #R042).


I knew about the 18 but I did not know about the sander. Thanks, I'll have to get one of those.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Many years ago I was working for a repeat customer and had set up my paint station in his basement. Lo and behold there was a ladder I had been missing for about 1 1/2 years.
> 
> And no, the thought didn't even pass through my head that it got there by any other means than my forgetfulness. I didn't even tell him, he wasn't the type of guy who would have know what a ladder was


I had a similar thing happen with one of our roof ladders. I just happened to drive by the client's house the next summer and caught a glimpse of it up on the roof.

We're still looking for 4 of our 5-0 mason frames though. Keep your eye out, will ya?


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

BuckeyePainter said:


> Mine seems to be my 5n1. And it seems like you always lose the NEW one too!  Also, it's technically not a tool, but I misplace my dam sunglasses too.


You never lose the worn out tools.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I am so bad at misplacing screwdrivers...when I need a flathead I only find a Phillips, and visa versa. It doesn't matter that I have 5 or 6 of each...or that I usually put one in my back pocket...it will be the wrong type...Murphy's Law. 5-ways...yep, it's the old one I eventually find, not the new ones. As long as I don't lose my comb and mini wire brush for cleaning my Coronas at the end of the day I usually manage to stay somewhat sane.

And no matter how hard I try to keep tool boxes organized, they end up looking just the opposite. I guess that's a good sign...I am actually busy enough to be using the stuff, and don't want to waste time putting things back where they belong...haha


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> I am so bad at misplacing screwdrivers...when I need a flathead I only find a Phillips, and visa versa. It doesn't matter that I have 5 or 6 of each...or that I usually put one in my back pocket...it will be the wrong type...Murphy's Law. 5-ways...yep, it's the old one I eventually find, not the new ones. As long as I don't lose my comb and mini wire brush for cleaning my Coronas at the end of the day I usually manage to stay somewhat sane.
> 
> And no matter how hard I try to keep tool boxes organized, they end up looking just the opposite. I guess that's a good sign...I am actually busy enough to be using the stuff, and don't want to waste time putting things back where they belong...haha


I have a screw driver that has two Phillips and two slotted. Although this is not the one, it's the same idea. You can find these ANYwhere - even the corner Quikie Mart










What I hate is the f-ing TORX. I finally had to find a handle with all sorts of drives - slot, Phillips, square,Torx, Allen, double-square, etc etc. 

Just the other day, I found a great set of Allen wrenches that have the ball at the end so the wrench doesn't have to be PERFECTLY perpendicular to the set screw. Those bathroom towel racks and TP dispensers can be a PITA.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Arch, " TP dispensers can be a PITA". You do know that you're supposed to unroll some of the paper and use THAT, right?

With preppies, ya just never know.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> I had a similar thing happen with one of our roof ladders. I just happened to drive by the client's house the next summer and caught a glimpse of it up on the roof.
> 
> We're still looking for 4 of our 5-0 mason frames though. Keep your eye out, will ya?


Man, you _old_ guys need a keeper! :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Arch, " TP dispensers can be a PITA". You do know that you're supposed to unroll some of the paper and use THAT, right?
> 
> With preppies, ya just never know.


OH ! ! ! 

NO WONDER ! ! ! 

I thought the cardboard tube was supposed to be a scraping tool. 

see what happens when parents refuse to toilet train the kids at home :whistling2:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have double of most hand tools . Then misplace two putty knifes . That"s bad .
Most of the time the tools are left in my whites and end up laying on top of the washing machine . 
My solution to this problem is a bag for interiors . A bag for drywall repairs Etc . 
It's been helping some . The problem now is keeping the bags, from filling up with misplaced tools from other bags . :whistling2:


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I like to use a tool bag and a big rolling tote, but for my hand tools, scrapers, nail set, sharpy, putty knifes, etc. a single sided carpenters tool belt has been helping me stay pretty organized, plus I can just wear it if I'm doing a bunch of ladder work. I mean, why do you only see carpenters wearing tool belts and painters with their back pockets full? Lol I've strapped it around my 4' ladder too. 

Another thing I've started to do is if I'm on a job for a week or more, I set up a work table to set things on. I get so sick of everything laying on the floor, ya know!?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

bbair said:


> I like to use a tool bag and a big rolling tote, but for my hand tools, scrapers, nail set, sharpy, putty knifes, etc. a single sided carpenters *tool belt* has been helping me stay pretty organized, plus I can just wear it if I'm doing a bunch of ladder work. I mean, why do you only see carpenters wearing tool belts and painters with their back pockets full? Lol I've strapped it around my 4' ladder too.
> 
> Another thing I've started to do is if I'm on a job for a week or more, I set up a *work table* to set things on. I get so sick of everything laying on the floor, ya know!?


Bags, totes, belts, boxes, and The Table.:thumbup:

Now where did I put that 3/32" red nail set?


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Bags, totes, belts, boxes, and The Table.:thumbup:
> 
> Now where did I put that 3/32" red nail set?


It's in the tool belt! Lol


----------

